# Anyone...



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

Have any last minute reports from Venice??? Im gonna venture on down there Thursday night and fish Friday and Saturday. Just wanted to know if anyone has been out lately.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

A buddy of mine was there last weekend and said that the lump was COMPLETELY dead. The Miss. washed a bunch of dirty water out and everything was dead. A few guys managed some nice hooters, but no big tuna. Plenty of blackfin.Sorry.

Bob


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

The lump has been off. The wahoo fishing has been good though


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

The dirty water is the last thing that is messing up the lump. It's the water temp (very warm) and it has the tuna still on the drillships, floaters, etc. Wahoo fishing has been steady though. PM Capt. Eddie for the latest on Venice fishing...he lives there. Good thing about "premature" warm water though is that it'll bring the marlin, dorado, etc. back sooner, and ESPECIALLY the cobes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

All right thanks guys for the info.I will prolly be fishing the floaters from what it sounds like.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

take a look at the weather for this weekend


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Woody I am shocked that you aren't sick at the lack of tuna, and more shocking I think is your excitement about Cobes!! I didn't realize you were into Cobe fishing man! You're alwaysin such ahard-core tuna mode that I guess it just surprised me! 

Bob


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

we fished the lumps last weekend. i can attest that the tuna bite is dead. we have another group going down there this weekend and i hope for their sake it gets better. but all reports say that is has been a less than steller bite since january.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bellafishing (2/20/2008)*Woody I am shocked that you aren't sick at the lack of tuna, and more shocking I think is your excitement about Cobes!! I didn't realize you were into Cobe fishing man! You're alwaysin such ahard-core tuna mode that I guess it just surprised me!
> 
> 
> 
> Bob




hey bob, i am more into freegaffing cobia than i am actually catching them on spinning gear. i snagged a few a couple years back when they show up around the back of the boat and got hooked, no pun intended. but the bossman is hell-bent on catching cobia and whatever he wants, he gets. i get excited about the paycheck haha. anything to get out of auburn and on the deck. as for tuna, we didnt end up movin the boat over to venice so i am not too bummed about there not being any tuna. there are plenty of tuna around our rigs to the SW, especially over at na kika, elf rig, devil's tower, mars, ursa, from what we have observed on hilton's offshore and our contacts on those rigs, so i am just ready to start headin out again. we start fishin again in 2 weeks. there's always something to be excited about...you forget, i live in a college town 6 months out of the year. if the tuna aren't biting, the girls usually are :clap


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE!!! Watch out for those Auburn girls though, they're crazy!I could tell you some stories!!!

Bob


----------

